

How to : find the best consultant/contractor? - flavien_bessede

Following some bad encounters with our current consultant, I'm trying to see if I can find to replace him.
Usually I would ask around and see if anyone knows someone for the job, but as we are working on some very specific and not so spread out tool, I thought about using a website.<p>Do you guys know any good consulting/contracting platform ?
======
kls
You are far better off using your network, if you don't have a network to
reach out and find a key technical person find out if someone else you know
does. If you would like to take it offline you can email me, I help a lot of
organizations find that key technical person, I don't do it as a service it's
more for the karma and to promote my business should a company ever need my
services.

------
dmils4
linkedin works pretty well = search for the skill set you need, and it will
show you connections that are close to you - then you can get a reference from
your direct connections who know them. That's been the most effective way I've
found.

